# Duck/Goose Field Hunting Setup



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I'm sure this has been talked about before but could not find the topic. I am going to be field hunting for the first time next week. I would like to know how to set up a combination of goose and duck decoys with three hunters in blinds. I have hunted geese with the j or u setup with pockets but never have mixed in the field decoys. We will have three dozen fullbody dakota goose decoys, three dozen Avery goose shell decoys, one dozen fullbody mallards, and three dozen shell mallards. Any help would be appreciated. I realize the ducks and geese will be landing into the wind and that blinds should be hidden well. Just wondering what the location of duck and goose decoys should be. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Put the ducks in front of blinds spread out with a big open pocket. Mix the geese around the blinds and behind. Or you can put the geese around the blinds and in front with the mallards behind or on the sides.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Fair number of variables.Are you primarily after ducks?Or geese?Using Mojos?
You mentioned the basics and just doing those will get you there most times but you might consider different set ups with mojos-having the ducks off to the side and shooting them as they pass by-keeping the mojos away from the goose landing zone.
Type of field makes a huge difference.Picked corn is easy-leave a hole,make the geese as visible as possible,beans/chopped corn a different deal.In picked nearly anything works,more care needed with the geese in bare beans etc.
Should add,if not using Mojos and you are in picked corn with 'high' residue or stalks remaining,not only make your geese visible,consider using high or long 'geese' stakes on your duck decoys to make them visible.Also,consider flagging even ducks to get their initial attention.
Good hunting!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

When setting up to kill both, I set up the goose decoys as if I am only hunting geese. Than I'll put out some duck decoys a little ways behind the goose decoys and set up the lucky ducks right by our blinds so we can tear them down real quick when the geese start coming. Really though, if you have one or two lucky ducks, you don't even need any duck decoys. I find with the less duck crap in the field with me, the better the geese decoy. That is why if I put out duck decoys, they are well off into the back of the spread. You could stand up holding 1 mojo and still decoy dumb ducks. Geese are a little more pickier.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Never used field duck decoys. Set up the goose deeks, throw out the mojo and ducks will set up and land in the spread. This weekend actually had a Drake mallard hit my uncles blind and land a foot away. Personally if your going strictly for ducks the field decoys may help draw them in. Find out what works best with experiments, best way to gain knowledge. Best of luck to ya.


----------

